# New different baskets for Sage Oracle (touch) / Breville



## docb (May 1, 2019)

Hello

I would like to buy a new Set of baskets for the Sage Oracle (Touch).

So that it will dose different amounts of Coffee in those filters.

Has anyone tried some filters? I would like to try those:

https://decentespresso.com/basket

Maybe someone has experiences with different baskets.

Thanks

Udo


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

docb said:


> Hello
> 
> I would like to buy a new Set of baskets for the Sage Oracle (Touch).
> 
> ...


There is only a certain latitude with the oracles as to what it will actually dose ( certainly on the older models )

What dose are you wanting to try ?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Udo,

Most stuff from Decent Espresso seems to be good quality though I haven't used those baskets.

Often if people are looking at baskets then they'd go towards the VST range - they're definitely good quality. They can mean you have to grinder a little finer than on some other baskets, though the Sage ones aren't too bad anyway.

Are you thinking this because you want to put a higher dose (more coffee) or lower in a basket?

I haven't specifically used the oracle but have a Sage DB and tend to use an 18g VST


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> Most stuff from Decent Espresso seems to be good quality though I haven't used those baskets.
> 
> ...


Honestly with the sage grinder, ig you are decreasing the dose id be worried it will do a good enough job on the VST baskets to make em worthwhile.


----------



## docb (May 1, 2019)

First of all, thank you for your amazingly quick answer!

I would like to fine-tune the dose in the range of both standard baskets 12-25g.

My Idea is to buy a set of new baskets and wight the results to get different dose for different drinks.

My machine is the Oracle Touch, but it should be the same on the non-touch-version.

The VST range looks good too. Has anyone tied those for different doses?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

docb said:


> First of all, thank you for your amazingly quick answer!
> 
> I would like to fine-tune the dose in the range of both standard baskets 12-25g.
> 
> ...


I woudl not be using that grinder with vst baskets.

Can you actually adjust the dose to 12 g ?


----------



## docb (May 1, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Honestly with the sage grinder, ig you are decreasing the dose id be worried it will do a good enough job on the VST baskets to make em worthwhile.


So you think the effort is not worth it and I should rather stay with the standard basket?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

docb said:


> So you think the effort is not worth it and I should rather stay with the standard basket?


First check to see what dose you can alter it to.

Personally I think the vst basket are gonna be a pain with the grinder and a lower dose.

Sure get anothet basket if you want but if you like lighter roasted coffee that grinderbakaet combination could be problematic


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The best way to judge the capacity of a filter basket is to look at the depth measurement on usual styles and the shape. Single with conical shapes not so simple. Take a for instance. I have an IMS basket that should run with 14g in it. Not on a Sage. It's deeper than the Sage double. It's a bit of a problem on all Sage machines even the ones that use the smaller baskets - worse on those actually.

What I have done is bought Fracino baskets. Their 12 and 14g ones. Both are flat bottomed with large perforation areas as per many "posh" baskets also the same shape. They roughly hold a couple of grams more on a DB type machine such as the Oracles. I also bought their single as the Sage one is a bit of a joke. It can only reliably be used over filled.

You might find 12g is a bit on the low side for the 12 but it would be worth trying. Best order them directly off Fracino as many baskets that are sold as suitable may have different capacities in practice.

John

-


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

Very late to this party - I swapped my stock filter for one from my Gaggia Classic. Works great, still weighing in at 22 g, but the puck is so much easier to tap out! The Sage filter has really steep sides and you have to whack it hard several times before it parts with the spent coffee - not great if one of you is an early riser and the other one wants a lie-in.


----------

